# XTrail Lift Gate Dents



## Gadgetgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hi all. I am the happy owner of a 2005 XTrail. Recently a large dent appeared on the immediate right of the silver plate over the lift gate latch. It was not there Thursday night, and was there Friday morning. I initially assumed it was vandalism. A neighbor two blocks down has the exact same vehicle as me, and my husband noticed a few days later that she had dents in the exact same area as mine, but hers are on both sides of the silver plate over the lift gate latch. At first glance hers almost looks like it was made like that because the dents are identical on both sides, but we know that it wasnt! This got us curious so we have been watching out for other XTrails. One day later I saw another one with a dent on the right side. Today I was in a parking lot and saw two other XTrails and checked them out. They BOTH had dents beginning in the same area as mine. One had dents on both sides, the other just on the left side. So of course now I am thinking "Design Flaw" and so I am here looking for others that have experienced this. Got to be more than coincidence to see 5 same vehicles with the same dents. I have confirmed that three of the five cars were 2005 models, and I have requested that all the owners report to our local Nissan management for this to be documented.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Not a coincidence at all, in fact the tailgate area around the chrome finisher is so soft, that if any x-trail owner pushes down on that area to close the tailgate will almost certainly dent it. I have seen this dent in Australia as well and when I see how the owner closes the tailgate, I see them pushing it from exactly that spot rather than using the black plastic pocket on the edge of the tailgate to swing it shut.


----------

